# Raffle winners!



## Janice (Jan 1, 2009)

/drumroll please

*Pink* Raffle Lot - *Meaghan<3*







*Red* Raffle Lot - *lyttleravyn*






*Silver* Raffle Lot - *Susana*






GRAND PRIZE *Gold* Raffle Lot - *evah2003*






Congratulations to all our winners! I hope you enjoy all of the goodies you'll be receiving. Some of you will be stocked for the year to come. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To everyone who joined in the festivities in the live broadcast, thanks for bring there. Specktra parties rock.


----------



## SuSana (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks again Janice!! I'm sooo excited to play with all my new stuff!


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 1, 2009)

Congratulations to all the winners & Thanks again to Specktra


----------



## Dawn (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats to all of our lovely winners!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats!! Uggghhh I have made all this space in my Traincase for my winnings!! Guess I have to go buy now!


----------



## ka-ron (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats everyone! I love specktra parties !


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 1, 2009)

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## ajannasmom (Jan 1, 2009)

*you lucky buggers!!!*​


----------



## whittt8 (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats everyone! Thank you Janice for all of your wonderfulness! The "party" was amazing


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 1, 2009)

Wish I knew there was a party before it was over...My page front is still not showing...I hope you guys had fun!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 1, 2009)

Congratulations everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am sure I will hear you scream when you will get your goodies evah2003 because I live in Cologne.


----------



## Delerium (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks again, Janice for putting on this wonderful holiday raffle!
And thanks to you and all the ladies in the chat today....I had a blast at the party!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 1, 2009)

I had a blast at the chat party too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you Janice for everything!


----------



## metoyou123 (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Delerium* 

 
_Thanks again, Janice for putting on this wonderful holiday raffle!
And thanks to you and all the ladies in the chat today....I had a blast at the party!_

 

i agree it was nice chatting with you all sorry i got there late i had only just got online


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 1, 2009)

Hope all the winners enjoy their goodies and a Happy and Prosperous New Year to all!


----------



## mtrimier (Jan 1, 2009)

aww man i was rummaging at a cco and missed the party. 

congrats to all the winners!


----------



## n_c (Jan 1, 2009)

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *whittt8* 

 
_Congrats everyone! Thank you Janice for all of your wonderfulness! The "party" was amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Delerium* 

 
_Thanks again, Janice for putting on this wonderful holiday raffle!
And thanks to you and all the ladies in the chat today....I had a blast at the party!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I had a blast at the chat party too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you Janice for everything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Congrats everyone!!! I had so much fun at the chat party - Janice you are just amazing!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your sis Monica was awesome too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really enjoyed chatting with everyone, it was very cool.

And most importantly, I sincerely hope that the raffle raised bigtime moolah for Specktra.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks again Janice, and to all the wonderful party participants...it was a fun and exciting afternoon!


----------



## meaghan<3 (Jan 1, 2009)

WOW!! I can't believe it!!  Thank you so much Janice!!


----------



## SuSana (Jan 1, 2009)

OT but n_c what's on your lips in your avatar?  That color is beautiful!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_OT but n_c what's on your lips in your avatar? That color is beautiful!_

 
Stop it ...I just got that info from her a couples days ago....We will be twins!!


----------



## Just_me (Jan 1, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











:yah  oo:


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 1, 2009)

congrats y'all! Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## SuSana (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Stop it ...I just got that info from her a couples days ago....We will be twins!!_

 
Tell me Tish!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 1, 2009)

Congratulations everyone!!!

(and I wanna know the lip combo tooooooooooooooooooooo)


----------



## Odette (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats all!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Tell me Tish!!_

 

VGV Lipstick 
Dubonet l/s Applied Lightly on top of that 
Topped off with VGV l/g​

n_c did I remember correctly???


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 1, 2009)

Congratulations everyone!!!  Thanks Janice for having such a great raffle!


----------



## soco210 (Jan 1, 2009)

congrats ladiessss!!!! <3


----------



## luckycharms (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners !!!
What a lucky start of the year for everyone


----------



## LostinBubbles (Jan 2, 2009)

Ah dang...the losing streak continues!! 

Congrats to all of the winners!! What a way to start the new year!


----------



## CosmePro (Jan 2, 2009)

Congratulations!!  I am so jealous LOL


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 2, 2009)

Congratulations to all of the winners!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 2, 2009)

congrats everyone!!


----------



## cocolicouss (Jan 2, 2009)

Congratulations everyone have a happy new year and omg the site looks so diff great job Janice


----------



## Janice (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't take credit for the site redesign, Adam from Ciphent is the wizard behind our new look! He listened to everything I told him our community needed and put it all into place.


----------



## User93 (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats to winners! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats awesome!

Thank you again Janice for doing all this for us and for an awesome time online! You are amazing and so kind! And thanks Monica!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats to all!  I'm still jealous..lol...


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 3, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## ticki (Jan 3, 2009)

darn it!  i thought i was gonna win the gold prize for sure.  oh well.  congrats everybody!


----------



## n_c (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_VGV Lipstick 

Dubonet l/s Applied Lightly on top of that 
Topped off with VGV l/g​


n_c did I remember correctly???_

 
You sure did Tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Been wearing it since you asked...it suddenly became so popular around here


----------



## Isabel101 (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## evah2003 (Jan 5, 2009)

OMG, OMG, OMG!!!
Thanks everyone, I am floored..
I haven´t been to specktra all day and just received Janice´s email.
I have never won anything before, ever! So: yay!!! 

Greetings from snowy Germany (that almost never happens, it´s been chaotic all day)-

Eva

P.S.:This was open to people from outside of the US, right?!?!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats evah2003! Snowy chaos in Cologne.. I agree! 
This was open for people outside the US. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your goodies yaay!


----------



## evah2003 (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Congrats evah2003! Snowy chaos in Cologne.. I agree! 
This was open for people outside the US. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your goodies yaay!_

 
Thanks for the confirmation! 

I can´t remember when it snowed that much the last time (and I am 29)...which is kind of sad, huh?!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *evah2003* 

 
_Thanks for the confirmation! 

I can´t remember when it snowed that much the last time (and I am 29)...which is kind of sad, huh?!_

 
Aww I am 27 (soon 28) and I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. maybe ten years ago?
I used to live outside of Cologne then and there was a lot of snow.


----------



## MikkiPikki (Jan 7, 2009)

evah2003 if there's ANYthing you don't use from the MAC goodies I'm happy to take it from you!


----------



## SuSana (Jan 21, 2009)

Soooo...guess what I got in the mail last week??! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

































I love it all!  I'm not sure what the black pot is?  Maybe someone can let me know, it looks like gel liner but the box doesn't say.  This is my first Stila so I'm excited to try it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again Janice!!


----------

